# 2005 Shanghai 8120 35 Jewel Automatic



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

It's not fancy or flashy but there's just something about the dimensions and the cleanliness that I really like..and the goldtone and steel with a deeply protected crown, domed crystal and the nice thick polished bezel. It sorta reminds me of a milgauss aesthetically but--and I'm pleased--it's not close enough to even be an homage. It looks turned out but not military and it just feels solid.

As near I know it's a straight up Shanghai design, and I think Shanghai would do well do think more along these lines for the North American market. It's a classy adult market three-hander with date.

Plus it's got the beefiest strap I've seen come from a Chinese manufacturer...even a solid thick buckle. It feels like a Hirsch Liberty--and that's a compliment.

Specs:

é™é‡ç‰¹ä»·ï¼š280å…ƒ/åª

å"åï¼šï¼ˆä¸Šæµ·ï¼‰ç‰Œ

è¡¨ç›˜ï¼šæ‰‹è¡¨ä¸"ç"¨é«˜ç¡¬åº¦çŸ¿ç‰©çŽ»ç'ƒ

è¡¨å¸¦ï¼šçœŸçš®è¡¨å¸¦

é¢œè‰²ï¼šé»'è‰²è¡¨ç›˜ï¼ˆå¦‚å›¾ï¼‰

å°ºå¯¸ï¼šè¡¨ç›˜ç›´å¾„38MM (åŒ…æ‹¬è¡¨å£³å'ŒæŸ„å¤´)

å±žæ€§ï¼šä¸Šæµ·ç‰Œå…¨è‡ªåŠ¨æœºæ¢°è¡¨ï¼ˆ8120åž‹ï¼‰35é'»æœºèŠ¯

äº§åœ°ï¼šä¸­å›½ä¸Šæµ·

åŠŸèƒ½ï¼šå…¨é'¢ é˜²éœ‡ æ-¥åŽ† æ˜ŸæœŸ

æŽ¨å‡ºæ-¶é-´: 2005

Special limited edition: 280 / only

Name: (Shanghai) license

Dial: Watch exclusive high hardness mineral glass

Strap: leather strap

Color: Black Dial (as shown)

Size: dial diameter 38MM (including the case and handle first)

Property: Shanghai brand automatic mechanical watch (8120 model) 35 drill movements

Origin: China Shanghai

Features: steel vibration Calendar week

Released: 2005























































I'm really pleased.

The seller, again, was Mr. Zhao Yanyan ( lingdianliseller at Ebay although he didn't list this piece on Ebay...yet :-d )...and I'm finding him to be a treat to deal with. Mr Zhao communicates most easily in Chinese but I find Google Translate and Bing Translate allow me good and very friendly communication. And it came in a nice red box with pillow!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice one :thumbsup:

Chunkier strap than usual, as you said. Very clean and simple, a good choice


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Another beauty Ron! There's some nice stuff coming out of there now! :yes:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed - as you say not listed at the moment. Mr. Zhao Yanyan must be wondering why his hit rate from the UK has suddenly increased


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Very nice indeed - as you say not listed at the moment. Mr. Zhao Yanyan must be wondering why his hit rate from the UK has suddenly increased


Thank you!

As I mentioned, it was certainly worth my while to ask Mr Zhao directly about the watch even though it was not listed when I asked, and to do so in my best polite Google-translated Chinese. He was very friendly and I'm very happy with the piece.

I put mine on an *RLT* Nato :thumbsup: yesterday and, even though the OEM strap was actually quit lovely, I think it pops nicely with the colours.


----------

